# Layout Input



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Here is my proposed Z scale layout.
The upper left is a mountain/tunnel.
Lower right is water with a bridge.
It's close, but not quite there yet. Any input would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i assume you just want to watch trains run with no switching or yard duties ?
if so, it's just fine, a little longer would make a good coffee table layout ?


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

If you think at some point you might want to own more than 1 train and store it on your layout, it would be good to have a passing siding or spur off your mainline for storage purposes. As wvgca mentions, having a few spurs off the mainline that service industrial buildings adds both visual and operational interest.

Mark


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone.
This is just for watching trains, no yard duties. Basically put it out at Christmas.
I was thinking of adding an auto-reversing trolley run, but I don't want it to look too busy.
I am also trying to come up with an alternate where the tracks cross - so I don't have an overpass on a bridge situation...


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I’m not familiar with Z scale, but other scales have “X” track crossing pieces at various angles so that you can avoid bridges and elevation changes. You should be able to find the same in Z scale I would assume.

Mark


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Mark. I'll look into that.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it. What's wrong with just watching trains go round and round? Mesmerizing.


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

I agree! Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep. We all want different things out of the hobby, and each of us is free to enjoy the hobby in our own way.

If you want a "trainspotting" layout, that one will do nicely.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Nikola said:


> I like it. What's wrong with just watching trains go round and round? Mesmerizing.


Here, here!

I'm all for that! 

-J.


----------

